# Wired Shelves



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

My friend just gave me her old rat cage, but I've noticed it has levels and ramps that are wire. That gives rats bumblefoot, right? Where can I get shelves to replace them?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Nope, no bumblefoot from wire 

Is it little squares, or bars like the outside of a cage? If it is barred, it is a risk for breaking or spraining legs, and needs to be covered. I find needlepoint canvas AKA plastic canvas works best for this.


----------



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's bars. I didn't really want to cover it with something 'cause it wouldn't look very neat (in my opinion). I was considering making some shelves out of plywood, but I didn't know if that was bad for them or not. Could I buy singular plastic shelves from someone?


----------



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ahhhh, I actually might end up making some shelves out of these.

http://www.amazon.com/Textured-Plastic-Sheet-Black-Length/dp/B004QPHMRO

I think it'll work.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

That stuff is outrageously priced  

What size is the cage?


----------



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha, yeaaahh, but since I got the cage free, I'm willing to pay for it. The cage is a foot high and almost two feet wide. It already has a second level but, as I said, it's all bars.

There was some PVC that was cheaper, but I wasn't sure if That was dangerous for the rats if they chewed it. But so is plastic, so I guess PVC would be fine??


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

PVC is just fine.

That doesn't sound like it's big enough, but you only gave 2 of the 3 dimensions (length, width, height). I'd run the dimensions through a rat cage calculator to be sure it is big enough for two rats:

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides/cagecalculator/


----------



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

One side is 12", another side is 23", and it is 12" high. It says I can only fit one rat in that....... *sigh*

It is a little larger than this one... higher, too.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...sa=X&ei=7OiXTa_kO8OVcdXviIwH&ved=0CEUQ8gIwBA#


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Unfortunately most cages marketed for rats are too small. Don't throw that one away though, it would make a good quarantine, hospital, and possibly travel cage (though it seems a bit big for that to me).

I'd suggest checking out craigslist, there are a lot of amazing deals. Ferret cages tend to be the most appropriately sized, though they have large bar spacing, which requires that they be covered in hardware cloth, at least temporarily. There are some large rat cages, but ones for 2-3 rats tend to start at 100.


----------



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmm, then I'm considering this one.

http://www.petco.com/product/108253...uper Pet Habitat Defined Home for Rats-108253

Some bad reviews, but mostly because the rats pee. So what? Rats pee. Now for some major money saving time.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

It's narrow, and the ramps can be difficult for the rats. You could do much better for the price. Hold on.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

If 80 is doable for you, this is a much better cage. I personally like other cages better, but my cage costs 240 new so thats pretty irrelevant to your cage shopping lol.

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-First-Exotics-Large/dp/B000TZ5BRI

I used one of these for my fosters before. Many people hate what they call the "pee shelves" in superpet cages, but you can always cover the shelves if it is an issue. I didn't find it to be bad to deal with at all, I found it easy to clean, it folds into its base for storage. The only part that was difficult at all was the decorating took a bit of work, but all in all its not a bad cage, especially when you haven't been spoiled by critter nations or anything.


----------



## betuana (Apr 3, 2011)

With the bars instead of a grid, it could definitely be a concern as far as injuries, as mentioned. However, I think its important to note that its not wire floors that cause bumblefoot, but improper cleaning of those floors - its the dirty factor that leads to infection. That said, if they are ALWAYS on wire with no where else to go (ie a smooth cage floor, hammocks, etc) then I'm sure that could cause irritation over time. But most martins cages have the grid wire shelves/middle floors, and as long as they are properly cleaned, bumblefoot isn't an issue.

I do really like my martins cages (get the powder coated - or be willing to rustoleum paint them and let them cure for a couple weeks, the galvanized is hard to maintain and tends to smell and rust over time if not scrubbed FREQUENTLY), but again, make sure you get one big enough for your rats, their smaller 'rat' cages are too small for permanent housing for rats. http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/

Wood isn't the best option for permanent shelves, because it absorbs urine. But if you don't mind replacing it, and use a safe wood (no pine or cedar - aspen is good), then it works. I've used the 'leap n' ledges' and 'sleep n' ledges' made out of wood in some of my cages, and periodically throw them away and replace them as they get too soiled to clean, they work well, the rats sometimes chew them a bit, etc.

As long as your rats aren't chewers, the super pets exotics smesyna linked (which is just a bit smaller than a R695 cage) is a pretty decent one found in some stores, but beware with chewers - not only might they destroy the shelves, but the plastic tray may get chewed resulting in escapees if its not caught early! But I know several people who have had great success with that cage.


----------



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

I love that cage you showed me, I just hate that little food dish...I could find a way to move things around that.......I already have a fine idea for it. THANKS! I'll probably use that other cage as a travel one.


----------

